# RG 38 Special



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Ok, so I know they're cheap guns but I bought a couple RG 38 special revolvers just to have on hand, throw in the car or truck, etc and not be too concerned about them. I have had them both to the range and they function fine, but the problem I have is that both of them shoot about a foot high at 30 feet, holding the sights at a conventional 6 oclock position on a bullseye, top of front sight blade at the height of the top of rear sight notch in frame. I either have to raise the front sight or grind down the rear of the receiver and cut the sight groove lower into the frame, which is a lot of work and I dont' really want to do unless absolutely necessary. So, my question is, does anyone know where to get a glue on or pinned front sight extension to fit over a standard revolver sight? I can drill a small hole in the existing front sight for a drift pin, but I can't find any such animal everywhere I've looked so far. I've checked around the net and haven't found anything yet so I thought I'd ask. Might even try to glue on a firesight or something like that if necessary but I need more height on the front blade. thanks.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Not sure what the front sight looks like on an RG, but any gunsmith can build up the front blade in several different ways. One would be to cut the blade down to a nub and fit a ramp and blade over that remaining stub.

Or, more simply, try different ammunition. A lighter bullet, or a faster load, will print lower.

Bob Wright


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I was shooting wad cutter rounds. I have some ball ammo and will try that to see if anything changes. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Shot some S+B 158 grain loads which were loaded much heavier than the range loads. Targeted about 8 inches lower at the same distance. Much improved.


----------



## just for fun (Dec 31, 2006)

RK3369 said:


> Shot some S+B 158 grain loads which were loaded much heavier than the range loads. Targeted about 8 inches lower at the same distance. Much improved.


At one time 158gr. bullet with a 4inch barrel was the standard 38 pistol and load. This combination would shoot to the POA at 25 YDS. Moving to the 25yd. line your weapon could be spot on!


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

next trip will try that distance. Thx.


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

I have an RG-38 and don't really use it for target shooting,, I don't think it was intended for that. It's a fairly rough gun...However, I have taught myself to point shoot, and at 5 yards I can put 5 shots into a space about 6" across. Farther than that, probably not so good.


----------

